# Installing cruise control in 2010 Chevrolet Cruze LS automatic



## shaisss1 (Oct 18, 2018)

i have i opened the wheel and now i need the installation how i do it ty


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

[h=2]Fix my Cruze!!![/h]We want to help you fix your Cruze as quickly as possible. To do that, we need some basic information, such as:

1. Year, trim level, and transmission.
2. Miles on the car!!! 
3. Check engine light, airbag, or other warning light on or "Service [insert system here]" message showing? Has somebody told you the code if the check engine light is on?
4. Approximate location of the issue.
5. As detailed a description of the problem as you can give. Something like "My 2012 Cruze Eco manual transmission with 50k miles on it is making a grinding noise from around the brake pedal at 12 mph every time I start the car, and doesn't do it again until I start the car again" is enough to let us get started. (Hint: I described the ABS self-check, and that check is normal for every Cruze on startup)
6. Country! Your warranty and repair options might be different in other countries than here in the United States or Canada.
7. (as needed): Left-hand drive or right-hand drive? If your car is right-hand drive, that's nice to know since a lot of us on this board have little experience with RHD cars. 

Lastly, please be patient and polite! All the folks on this board are doing this in their spare time for free, so we might not be able to reply immediately.

If you use the search bar on the right, you will find many threads that speak to this including this one.

[h=1]HOW-TO: Self install of aftermarket cruise control.[/h]​

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

